# Win sur Mac  L'enfer > je n'y arrive pas.



## zinebeer (5 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
La galère, je veux installer Win > Mac 10.14.2. je n'y arrive pas. 
Macbook Pro Early 2012
J'ai un SSD + SATA 300Go à la place de mon lecteurCD. 
Une clé USB3 20Go vierge
Et un DD externe 300Go
Bref je bloque.
J'ai téléchargé WIN.Iso ( 64 bit ) Update novembre sur le site officiel.
J'aurais aimé partitionner le Sata 300Go pour laisser juste la place pour Win, Partition 30Go, 
j'ai partitionné et formaté dans toutes les version! ça ne fonctionne pas.
Les tutos, sur Youtube ne m'ont pas aidé.
souvent j'ai le message comme quoi j'ai pas suffisamment de place !!! 30Go pas de place?? 

En plus c'est juste pour mon lecteur de carte d'identité qui fonctionne pas sur Mac car chaque mise à jour de Firefox, ça plante le lecteur! l'enfer 

Help


----------



## Locke (5 Avril 2019)

zinebeer a dit:


> J'aurais aimé partitionner le Sata 300Go pour laisser juste la place pour Win, Partition 30Go,
> j'ai partitionné et formaté dans toutes les version! ça ne fonctionne pas.


Déjà on ne partitionne rien avant et surtout pas avec Utilitaire de disque, c'est l'échec assuré ! Une grosse lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...devrait t'éclairer.

Pour voir l'état des lieux, tu lances le Terminal et fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, puis en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## USB09 (6 Avril 2019)

...ou alors tu balances Firefox.


----------



## carvi84 (6 Avril 2019)

bonsoir , si tu installes win sur mac je te conseille parrallels desktop c'est un outil très bon , un peu cher mais pour installer c'est l'app qui cree une machine virtuelle sur laquelle tu installes win  10, Mais attention win 10 te prends 35 go avec les apps tandis que win 7 seulement 13 Go . bon courage


----------



## zinebeer (8 Avril 2019)

bonsoir à tous, merci pour vos réponses, je vais lire attentivement.. 
Après mes échecs j'ai viré mon High Sierra par erreur, sur mon DD supplémentaire car Sketchup PRO 2016 ne fonctionne pas sous Mojave. du coup un peu dans la Merde, j'ai galéré à réinstaller.
Me Voilà de retour parmi vous, je lis vos conseils, et je ne peux pas installer Win10 sur mon DD extra en partion avec High Sierra. Sauf en achetant un programme payant ( *CampTune*  )
Je n'ai qu'un DD externe en USB 2 donc ça ne va pas non plus!


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2019)

zinebeer a dit:


> bonsoir à tous, merci pour vos réponses, je vais lire attentivement..
> Après mes échecs j'ai viré mon High Sierra par erreur, sur mon DD supplémentaire car Sketchup PRO 2016 ne fonctionne pas sous Mojave. du coup un peu dans la Merde, j'ai galéré à réinstaller.
> Me Voilà de retour parmi vous, je lis vos conseils, et je ne peux pas installer Win10 sur mon DD extra en partion avec High Sierra. Sauf en achetant un programme payant ( *CampTune* )
> Je n'ai qu'un DD externe en USB 2 donc ça ne va pas non plus!


Déjà il va te falloir bien relire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/

Tu mentionnes que ton MBP possède un SuperDrive ? Si c'est bien le cas, il te sera impossible de faire l'installation d'une version de Windows depuis un fichier .iso, ce n'est pas possible et il n'y a pas d'alternative. Si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer. Il ne te restera que l'utilisation de Parallels Desktop ou VMware et c'est tout.


----------



## zinebeer (8 Avril 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà il va te falloir bien relire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/
> 
> Tu mentionnes que ton MBP possède un SuperDrive ? Si c'est bien le cas, il te sera impossible de faire l'installation d'une version de Windows depuis un fichier .iso, ce n'est pas possible et il n'y a pas d'alternative. Si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer. Il ne te restera que l'utilisation de Parallels Desktop ou VMware et c'est tout.



OK! super de ta part. merci de ton intervention et merci aux autres aussi!!! ..

MA femme à un macbook pro de early 2011 Hight Sierra.. c'est possible pour cette machine?
mais je ne veux pas que cette machine travaille exclusivement en WIN 7 ou ... mais en High sierra principalement et une autre partie en WIn 7 ou ...++


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2019)

zinebeer a dit:


> MA femme à un macbook pro de early 2011 Hight Sierra.. c'est possible pour cette machine?
> mais je ne veux pas que cette machine travaille exclusivement en WIN 7 ou ... mais en High sierra principalement et une autre partie en WIn 7 ou ...++


Avec ton MBP de 2011 qui possède aussi un SuperDrive, l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso est impossible !


----------



## zinebeer (8 Avril 2019)

Ou je débranche mon DD interne qui remplace mon superdrive, j'installe win 10, ou 7 même! puis je rebranche mon DD ?? ça fonctionne ça?


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2019)

zinebeer a dit:


> Ou je débranche mon DD interne qui remplace mon superdrive, j'installe win 10, ou 7 même! puis je rebranche mon DD ?? ça fonctionne ça?


Il faut bien comprendre qu'avec tes 2 modèles qui possèdent ou possédait un SuperDrive, que tu ne pourras jamais utiliser un fichier .iso. De plus avec ton MBP de 2011, il te faudrait une version de Windows dans un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC et un lecteur externe. A force de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier, tu vas finir par corrompre le boot de démarrage de ta version de macOS en cours.


----------

